# reliable vendor for plastisol transfers? I have big orders coming up



## JACsImprints (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a very new start up business. I provide t-shirts and hoodies mostly for sports teams.
I have been using F&M Expressions but they have gotten my last 2 orders wrong. It has cost me money and no one seems to be willing to do anything to make it right.

Are there any other companies that anyone would recommend? I have 5 rather large orders that I need to get done and I don't have any faith in F&M Expressions to get it right.

THANKS FOR THE HELP! =)


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

Howard Sportswear Graphics | Home Page

call for samples and a catalog. they do all the numbering and names plus custom. just completed a large job again with no complaints. they have 83 stock colors to choose from (which is almost unheard of). -good luck!


----------



## Ib4E (Aug 21, 2008)

Transfer Express is listed in the preferred vendors sectin of this forum. They have a fast turn around and you don't need an account to work with them. Google them for a web address and you can e-mail your art. They will contact you with pricing ect..

Good luck


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

transferexpress.com

I've always been satisfied with their product, and their service.


----------

